# Dx Code For Glomus Jugulare Tympanicum



## KHH (Apr 10, 2008)

I Have Looked  Everywhere I Know To Look For
I Know What It Is, Just Help!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## ndhight (Apr 16, 2008)

http://www.earsurgery.org/glomus.html
I looked this up on this link and found out that it is a tumor caused by the glomus bodies of the middle ear. So I looked under glomus in neoplasm table and under this is jugularis. Hope this helps.
Nichole


----------

